# I can't make up my mind on a leather leash collar combo



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been trying to find a nice leather leash and collar combo for Dakota and I have been having a hard time. So I thought I would get everyone's opinions on the ones that I have in my sights. I was originally looking at rolled leather collars since they are supposed to be better for not breaking the coat (and I need that). But i like the braided collars as well as a plain flat collar. I also want a coordinating/matching leather lead (4') in length....  I have yet to find a rolled leather collar that I like though, so any others options I will gladly take.

Here are some picture I kinda liked, or found and thought they were interesting!


































I will keep looking for more, but until then.... suggestions are welcomed! (also he is getting resized on his prong.... so.... keep that in mind, if it matters!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I personally like the look of the braided collars and leads but perfer to use the rolled leather as it is better for the dog's fur and looks cleaner on the dog.

I am going to be putting my order in for a matching collar and lead (rolled leather) in a few weeks time too.. can't decide on which colour I want though.. lol.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Mind sharing where you plan on getting them from? lol.....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My vote is for rolled leather collar. Personally I prefer the type of lead with braided ends instead of riveted, like this:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sure, it's actually from a board member on the "other board".. lol.

Here is his website, I am sure he won't mind me posting.

UBB Message - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> My vote is for rolled leather collar. Personally I prefer the type of lead with braided ends instead of riveted, like this:


I agree, it has a nice finished look to it.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I plan on getting Bella a Paco extra wide flat leather collar when she's done growing or something simalar Gallery - Paco Collars but I also really like the baraided and rolled stuff too.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I use rolled collars for Cody and Isa as it saves the hair, plus it looks real nice on them and it's not big or clunky. Akbar still has his flat collar as we have not been to a show to get ours from the place we normally buy from. We get ours from 3C's. I just bought a pretty rainbow leash for Akbar since I like rainbows and I've gotten more comments on that leash then any other leash I've owned, lol. Guess it makes him look 'manly'. LOL


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Is your dog well trained enough to walk on a leather type collar?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

MikeB06 said:


> Is your dog well trained enough to walk on a leather type collar?


Not quite sure who this is pointed at or why it is relevant to the OP's question?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing..... didn't think it mattered


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I use rolled leather collars, I love them. They have def been the best for the hair on my guys. The matching leashes I have are just flat leather leashes in the same color of leather (brown for Tessa, Black for Emma.)


----------

